# Ordered Mike tapes



## KariMar (Jun 15, 2002)

Hello everyone I just ordered Mike's tapes should have them next week so that I can begin them on vacation. Thought starting them in a relaxing place will help even more.







I have one question if I start these tapes will it effect me when I go to see a hypnotheropist, or should I wait until after I see him?Any advice will be great!


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi kari:I'm glad you ordered the tapes.







You will really enjoy them.I don't know the answer to your other question, though. Probably Mike or eric can help you on this one.Enjoy yourself!





















JeanG


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

karimar, I am glad your going to give them a try and relaxed on vacation maybe a good thing.







I would ask Mike about your last questions, however my honest opinion I believe is do the tapes first before seeing one in person at the moment. It is also important that the hypnotherapist you see understands and treats IBS to be that much more effective on the IBS. We you start we have questions for you. Unless of course your seeing one for a different reason then IBS? I honestly would do the tapes first since you will be getting them and go for one thing at a time and they should help you out a lot to start with and give you a feel for it. Mike is an IBS specialist and has been for many years now and the tapes are quite complex in there makeup for IBS, just so you know. Again, glad to hear yoour giving it a go.







I would also ask Mike about it and his email is timelineservices###aol.com


----------

